

Steven Fry on Language [video] - blhack
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7E-aoXLZGY

======
JonnieCache
For more of our greatest living raconteur on the subject of language, I cannot
over-recommend his series of radio programmes, "Fry's English Delight."

<http://www.google.com/products?q=frys+english+delight>

He is one of the main reasons for my interminably meandering prose style.
Difference is, he's good at it.

------
uros643
IMHO: the message is dandy, but I found the medium somewhat jarring. I had to
switch to another tab in order to listen to Stephen Fry in peace. The visual
style is just too suggestive of impertinent attention-grabbing TV ads, and
unfittingly drawn-out for a speech of such a length.

------
blhack
This partially in response to "You are a stupid person for using comic sans."

